
Some 1-Percenters Are Not as Rich as You Think - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/business/your-local-1-percenters-may-not-be-as-rich-as-you-think.html
======
Jaruzel
If I were a US citizen I'd be a 1%'er - I find this amazing, I am nowhere near
'rich', just comfortable, and as long as I stay in employment, no money
worries either. However, as I live in the UK, I just about make the top 10%,
which isn't that impressive either: the 1%ers in the UK have personal wealth
of ~£3m+

Conversely, the Global 1% value is only $700,000.

Being a 1%er is a highly relative term depending on where in the world you
live, and I do not understand the fureur surrounding the issue.

